# Loosen a Control Dial



## Eagle Eye (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Recently purchased an EOS M on eBay. Downgraded from an M2 because Snapseed will edit RAW files from the M but not the M2. Sadly, the "functionally flawless" description of the M body was not completely accurate. The control dial on the back is extremely tight, so much so that I can't adjust the aperture or shutter speed with my thumb; the pressure necessary to turn the dial just engages the buttons. So I have to use two fingers. I got in there with a toothbrush and pulled some brown gunk out, which helped a little, but I suspect there's more. Anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? I've tried rubbing alcohol, which will be safe for the contacts. I'm willing to try gun oil next, but thought I'd check here to see if anyone has ideas. I'm probably going to find another M body if I can't get this fixed, so I'm willing to take it to the brink of breaking it if there's a chance of even a 90% fix.


----------



## Roo (Dec 15, 2016)

I've used CRC contact cleaner before to loosen and remove some gunk from inside a logitech mouse. It's inert and won't damage plastics or electronics.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Dec 15, 2016)

Roo said:


> I've used CRC contact cleaner before to loosen and remove some gunk from inside a logitech mouse. It's inert and won't damage plastics or electronics.



Thanks, Roo. I'll check it out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 16, 2016)

Return it. That should be the obvious thing. It has likely been dropped and internally damaged. Don't ruin the camera using contact cleaner, return it and buy a refurb from Canon.


----------

